
What is Microsoft Doing? - doener
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2017/09/28/microsoft-hiring/
======
jacksmith21006
Personally can not agree with this article but I am curious for what others
think.

My experience with 2 of my boys at University is the interest with them and
their friends is Google and Facebook or a startup but they do not seem
interested in Microsoft when I suggest considering.

Is this different than what others are experiencing?

